# VOTE NOW: OMG I found a bottle! Drink it tonight?



## jswordy (Feb 22, 2013)

I am somewhat nervous and excited, as I have found one overlooked bottle of my county fair prize blueberry that was shuffled off in back of the Vinotemp and is now about 1 year old. 

*Oh boy oh boy! *

I am thinking about drinking it up tonight, but then I am also thinking no, leave it rest longer still! Yes - No - Yes - No!!! My mouth gets dry every time I think about it, and there is a nervous twitch of my lips.

*VOTE NOW!* Should I drain that bad boy tonight, or leave it sit even longer?


----------



## GreginND (Feb 22, 2013)

I have the same problem and have several bottles of prized wines that are now going on 10+ years old. Last bottle - when to open?


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 22, 2013)

Based solely on the fact that this is the only last friday of a february that will fall on a 22nd day in a year ending in "13 I say YES! Did I mention it's a Friday?
Mike:


----------



## jswordy (Feb 22, 2013)

Kraffty said:


> Based solely on the fact that this is the only last friday of a february that will fall on a 22nd day in a year ending in "13 I say YES! Did I mention it's a Friday?
> Mike:



Score is 1-0 DO IT!  Who else wants to weigh in?


----------



## dralarms (Feb 22, 2013)

Hit it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 22, 2013)

Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!! You know you need to know how it tastes at 1 year. Then make another batch and have a bottle of that in a year and a half!


----------



## GreginND (Feb 22, 2013)

I would open it, take half and bottle it up in a split for another day and enjoy the rest.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 22, 2013)

Drink half and bottle the other half in a 375 ml and save for a year and a half old.


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 22, 2013)

My vote is drink it! unless you see some near future reason to save it, toast life today and bottoms up


----------



## Arne (Feb 22, 2013)

Ha, ha, you know age is bad for wine. Mite as well see if it has spoiled. lol, Arne.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 22, 2013)

GreginND said:


> I would open it, take half and bottle it up in a split for another day and enjoy the rest.



Hmm...is this like half a vote?


----------



## eblasmn9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would drink it. That's just the way I am.


----------



## Polarhug (Feb 22, 2013)

Taste that bad boy, then make some more! LIFE is a special occasion so celebrate!


----------



## jswordy (Feb 22, 2013)

Polarhug said:


> Taste that bad boy...



AH-hahahaha! I like that, girl, it made me literally guffaw! Sigh ... I may be getting drunk tonight. I know, I know – :<


----------



## deboard (Feb 22, 2013)

drink it! 

My post was too short it needs to be at least 10 characters.


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 22, 2013)

I say go for it!!! If not,,then you'll never know how it was at a year old!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2013)

Jim, it would be an easy decision for me (as I have said many times, I don't even buy green bananas at my age) and I say go for it! And no half measures. Drain it!


----------



## mtbryda203 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's FRIDAY!!!Enjoy that bottle


----------



## jswordy (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, the ayes have it!

I dunno how blueberry wine and watching the Camping World Truck Series race at Daytona tonight will go together, but I'm gonna find out!


----------



## Terry0220 (Feb 22, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Well, the ayes have it!
> 
> I dunno how blueberry wine and watching the Camping World Truck Series race at Daytona tonight will go together, but I'm gonna find out!



 Woo Hoo! Looks like somebody is gonna have a great night!!


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 22, 2013)

You better at least post a pic of a glass of the wine for everyone to enjoy. I also noticed "drinking it" is a real easy decision for everyone to make when it's not their wine to begin with. Enjoy the race, don't hit any walls tonight.
Mike


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually Jim, I think you should send it to me and I will tell you if it is good. LOL! I did send you a private message.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 22, 2013)

Great. We need a tasting report!!!


----------



## damudman (Feb 22, 2013)

Drink it its wine time


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

Wine improves with age. The older I get, the better I like it.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 22, 2013)

NO stop dont drink it . . . Send it to me.


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like you're drinking


----------



## Wade E (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, did you survive? Dont leave us hanging!!!!! LOL


----------



## jswordy (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, it has been a very busy weekend.

Sammy, I sent one to Joe and he pronounced it OK. 

Now I see why Jack Keller says blueberry wine is best after one year. Wow, that was a totally different wine after that amount of time. Very smooth and full-flavored. Makes me wish I had another bottle!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 25, 2013)

Make some more and forget about it Jim. Better yet, make two batches and hide one for at least a year!


----------

